# Elizabeth Grant



## K*O* (Mar 27, 2005)

Seems like a lot of people from the UK and Canada know about this woman.(From what they said on television) I was watching a home shopping channel today and bought almost her entire line of Torricelumn Pur....

Really not for the young girl skin - more so, for the 40 &amp; up group. Supposedly they have an exclusive on this torricelumn that no one else has., and the results are incredible from what I've seen....I just bought the day/night/eye creams, the facial cleansers w/ soft brush &amp; the dark circle serums....and its suppose to work with remarkable results...(not over-night, of course)...This Elizabeth Grant woman is 86 yrs. old., and her spokes-person is 63 !!! My kinda girls !!! lol

The older you get, the better your skin is going to be, it hydrates, makes it luminous, and takes off years from your appearance!!! I bought it from shopathometv.com and I can't wait to start using it.. I should have it by Friday, I put a rush on it...lol

If any of our UK/Canadian friends out there know of her products, I would love to hear from you...as this is very new to me. Thanks, xx


----------



## glamslam (Mar 27, 2005)

I've seen the TV presentations too. Even though I'm not quite ready for EG's line (I'm 32) I have to admit she talks a good talk--she's so enthusiastic! And she does look amazing for her age. I look forward to hearing what you think of the products!

Originally Posted by *K*O** Seems like a lot of people from the UK and Canada know about this woman.(From what they said on television) I was watching a home shopping channel today and bought almost her entire line of Torricelumn Pur....
Really not for the young girl skin - more so, for the 40 &amp; up group. Supposedly they have an exclusive on this torricelumn that no one else has., and the results are incredible from what I've seen....I just bought the day/night/eye creams, the facial cleansers w/ soft brush &amp; the dark circle serums....and its suppose to work with remarkable results...(not over-night, of course)...This Elizabeth Grant woman is 86 yrs. old., and her spokes-person is 63 !!! My kinda girls !!! lol

The older you get, the better your skin is going to be, it hydrates, makes it luminous, and takes off years from your appearance!!! I bought it from shopathometv.com and I can't wait to start using it.. I should have it by Friday, I put a rush on it...lol

If any of our UK/Canadian friends out there know of her products, I would love to hear from you...as this is very new to me. Thanks, xx


----------



## K*O* (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll give ya a full report, darlin'


----------



## SusieQ (Mar 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Seems like a lot of people from the UK and Canada know about this woman.(From what they said on television) I was watching a home shopping channel today and bought almost her entire line of Torricelumn Pur....
Really not for the young girl skin - more so, for the 40 &amp; up group. Supposedly they have an exclusive on this torricelumn that no one else has., and the results are incredible from what I've seen....I just bought the day/night/eye creams, the facial cleansers w/ soft brush &amp; the dark circle serums....and its suppose to work with remarkable results...(not over-night, of course)...This Elizabeth Grant woman is 86 yrs. old., and her spokes-person is 63 !!! My kinda girls !!! lol

The older you get, the better your skin is going to be, it hydrates, makes it luminous, and takes off years from your appearance!!! I bought it from shopathometv.com and I can't wait to start using it.. I should have it by Friday, I put a rush on it...lol

If any of our UK/Canadian friends out there know of her products, I would love to hear from you...as this is very new to me. Thanks, xx





Well hello KO! Your picture is lovely! And you will LOVE the Elizabeth Grant product line! I've been using it for a long time now. I live in Canada and EG's skin care on the shopping channel here is the best seller of all. When she does a weekend show literally thousands go out the door; I'm talking at last count over 20,000 buyers from Canada alone. I follow her shows all over the place. Currently shes on SAH which I watch from my computer and I hear the ladies from the U.S. now love her products too! KO you will not be disappointed, but its too bad you didn't purchase the 3 serums as well. The cleanser and toner is to die for!!


----------



## SusieQ (Mar 27, 2005)

The product line is not just for mature people. Its for all ages, men &amp; women alike. Doesn't matter what skin color you are either. If you're young, this is a good time to use the Elizabeth Grant line. (Incidentally the spokesperson on at Shop at Home today IS NOT ELIZABETH GRANT. The lady who is on is Betty Lee who actually quit her job at SAH to go work for Elizabeth Grant because she believes in the product line so much.


----------



## K*O* (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, I can't wait to get the products, - I'll probably buy the 3 serums in time, just wanna see how the products work on me first ~ I know that the spokesperson on SAH was Betty, who use to work with the show before she quit, and decided to work full time w/Elizabeth Grant -

Can't believe she's 63 ! looks no more than 40....and they did a 30 second spot on EG herself - not bad for an ol' broad !! I should live and look that good at 86! They were also saying that torricelumn is a mineral extracted from the sea, and they got the exclusive patent on it - no wonder why people can't find it anywhere else....MUST BE SOMETHING TO IT..!! All I've heard were positive reviews and testimonials - seeing is believing....I'm excited !!!

This could be the fountain of youth !!! lol.... thanks, karen x

Originally Posted by *SusieQ* The product line is not just for mature people. Its for all ages, men &amp; women alike. Doesn't matter what skin color you are either. If you're young, this is a good time to use the Elizabeth Grant line. (Incidentally the spokesperson on at Shop at Home today IS NOT ELIZABETH GRANT. The lady who is on is Betty Lee who actually quit her job at SAH to go work for Elizabeth Grant because she believes in the product line so much.


----------



## SusieQ (May 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Seems like a lot of people from the UK and Canada know about this woman.(From what they said on television) I was watching a home shopping channel today and bought almost her entire line of Torricelumn Pur....
Really not for the young girl skin - more so, for the 40 &amp; up group. Supposedly they have an exclusive on this torricelumn that no one else has., and the results are incredible from what I've seen....I just bought the day/night/eye creams, the facial cleansers w/ soft brush &amp; the dark circle serums....and its suppose to work with remarkable results...(not over-night, of course)...This Elizabeth Grant woman is 86 yrs. old., and her spokes-person is 63 !!! My kinda girls !!! lol

The older you get, the better your skin is going to be, it hydrates, makes it luminous, and takes off years from your appearance!!! I bought it from shopathometv.com and I can't wait to start using it.. I should have it by Friday, I put a rush on it...lol

If any of our UK/Canadian friends out there know of her products, I would love to hear from you...as this is very new to me. Thanks, xx












Karen, I just wonder how you're doing with the Elizabeth Grant serums?


----------



## Pauline (May 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Seems like a lot of people from the UK and Canada know about this woman.(From what they said on television) I was watching a home shopping channel today and bought almost her entire line of Torricelumn Pur....
Really not for the young girl skin - more so, for the 40 &amp; up group. Supposedly they have an exclusive on this torricelumn that no one else has., and the results are incredible from what I've seen....I just bought the day/night/eye creams, the facial cleansers w/ soft brush &amp; the dark circle serums....and its suppose to work with remarkable results...(not over-night, of course)...This Elizabeth Grant woman is 86 yrs. old., and her spokes-person is 63 !!! My kinda girls !!! lol

The older you get, the better your skin is going to be, it hydrates, makes it luminous, and takes off years from your appearance!!! I bought it from shopathometv.com and I can't wait to start using it.. I should have it by Friday, I put a rush on it...lol

If any of our UK/Canadian friends out there know of her products, I would love to hear from you...as this is very new to me. Thanks, xx





I have heard of Elizabeth Grant's skincare range and heard amazing things about her Torricelumn eye creams. I must check around to see how well she is known here in the UK, sadly qvc doesn't do her range here. I am convinced her products are great.Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 29, 2005)

I tried some of her stuff - I really like it! I don't know if it's supposed to do anything for this... but I realized that it helps soothe my sensitive skin after I get a brow waxing! lol I get really red, itchy and covered in welts, and this seems to make it all go away!



I like finding new discoveries! lol


----------



## keli13 (Jun 14, 2005)

I also just recently bought a ton of Elizabeth Grant products. I hear the serums give the best results the fastest. I also got the torriculum pur and a bunch of intesive creams. I have'nt started them yet because I'm waiting to use up all of my older products. That's gonna take awhile !!! Please let me know what your results are because I probably won't get started on her products until August. i will be 40 years old in 2 weeks.


----------



## SusieQ (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I don't know if the serums do anything, because all I usually get is soft, smooth skin and super hydration, never dry. There is a glow you get that tends to brighten the skin while you have the products on. I don't know whats in it but I always get compliments and I don't find my skin all that great looking believe me! I will always continue to use these serums.


----------

